# Dayton Knockoffs BUY/SELL/WTB Thread (2015)



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

A lot of these threads are outdated so figured I'd start a new one. Post up what you have for sale, what you are looking for, or want to buy.

I'm personally looking for RIGHT SIDE singles or pairs in both gold or chrome to complete my sets. New preferred but will consider clean. Looking for 2 and bars only, no hex or bullets. Post them up?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got 4 Brand New Dayton chrome smooth top 3 bars for sale. Never mounted, no marks as in NEW. Ill sell a single, two, or all 4 together. All are LEFT side.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Fluted Doggies Rechromed for sale


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I've got 4 Brand New Dayton chrome smooth top 3 bars for sale. Never mounted, no marks as in NEW. Ill sell a single, two, or all 4 together. All are LEFT side.


Pm sent


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice stash wicked


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

dirty dan said:


> Nice stash wicked


Thanks bro?


----------



## lone one (Sep 25, 2012)

real deal Dayton not tht fake wanna be 801 sheet


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Sold sold


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Otd knockoffs anyone have some they'd sale?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

There on e bay otd spinners


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

:thumbsup: bump


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

How much Johnnie?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

@KC Caddy pm sent


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1554690
> 
> 
> 
> Fluted Doggies Rechromed for sale


Still have these?


----------



## kinggabe6 (Jun 28, 2010)

i got these just testing the waters 88 spoke all dayton stamped. super clean near perfect if not perfect. let me know






se






nd me a pm for info


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

PINK86REGAL said:


> Still have these?


Yes I do.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got 4 Brand New Dayton chrome smooth top 3 bars for sale. Never mounted, no marks as in NEW. All are LEFT side. PayPal verified with 100% feedback.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Badass


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

kinggabe6 said:


> View attachment 1592057
> View attachment 1592065
> i got these just testing the waters 88 spoke all dayton stamped. super clean near perfect if not perfect. let me know
> View attachment 1592065
> ...


Cuanto and where?


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

kinggabe6 said:


> View attachment 1592057
> View attachment 1592065
> i got these just testing the waters 88 spoke all dayton stamped. super clean near perfect if not perfect. let me know
> View attachment 1592065
> ...


How much? Pm me. Thanks


----------



## kinggabe6 (Jun 28, 2010)

kinggabe6 said:


> View attachment 1592057
> View attachment 1592065
> i got these just testing the waters 88 spoke all dayton stamped. super clean near perfect if not perfect. let me know
> View attachment 1592065
> ...


 asking 1500


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

Those won't last long. Good price!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Need porc chip..pm me pics and price thanks


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

I have one great gold dog ear if any one needs it text me if u wasn't pics also one hex nut with white flage gold all dayton s of course 432 940 4877 for pics


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump. 2 new chrome sets of dog ears for sale. One set is smooth tops and the other set is fluted and take the emblems. $500 each set picked up


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Bump. 2 new chrome sets of dog ears for sale. One set is smooth tops and the other set is fluted and take the emblems. $500 each set picked up


Fluted dog ears ??


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fluted dog ears ??


Yes sir


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Bump. 2 new chrome sets of dog ears for sale. One set is smooth tops and the other set is fluted and take the emblems. $500 each set picked up


Nice


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Dayton 3 wings w/ Dayton 10 hole adapters


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Yes sir


Nice


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1612170
> 
> 
> Dayton 3 wings w/ Dayton 10 hole adapters


 price shipped? are the chips easy to take off?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1612170
> 
> 
> Dayton 3 wings w/ Dayton 10 hole adapters



Sold


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

2 wing wishbone og Dayton kos in good shape just need a good cleaning. Asking $350 + shipping no adapters. Will have better pics friday hmu if interested. 619two one zero 5831. Thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Bump. 2 new chrome sets of dog ears for sale. One set is smooth tops and the other set is fluted and take the emblems. $500 each set picked up


Both sold


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## jgraza17 (Dec 28, 2012)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


NICE!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my! 3 wing swept embedded! Very nice sir.


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


price?


----------



## Lowridez (Jul 20, 2014)

Looking for 2 bar singles and octagon kos 501.765.5993


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

All 4 are left sides.. 2 sold and sale pending on the other 2


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Lowridez said:


> Looking for 2 bar singles and octagon kos 501.765.5993


Text sent


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Got these 3 wing's up for grabs, no bent ears!! $500 plus shipping. Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

$250 shipped OG Dayton with og chips. Paypal ready


----------



## isoltero76 (Nov 12, 2014)

**SOLD**

Like new Dayton Chrome 2 wing dog ear knock offs. Only a couple of hammer marks, very minimal damage. $365 shipped. Text or call 602-763-8772



**SOLD**


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

OFFER UP!!!! Got these 3 wing's up for grabs, no bent ears!! $500 plus shipping. Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## Billy Goat (Jul 9, 2015)

What are 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke stamped Daytons going for today?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Billy Goat said:


> What are 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke stamped Daytons going for today?


All depends on condition and if chrome, chrome with gold or all gold wheels. $50-2000


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

...


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

All driver sides. Taking offers. Located in Colorado. Pm if interested.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

How much for the two gold three years


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bigperro619 said:


> $250 shipped OG Dayton with og chips. Paypal ready


STILL HAVE THESE?


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

OFFER UP!!!! Got these 3 wing's up for grabs, no bent ears!! $500 plus shipping. Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got 3 Brand New Dayton chrome smooth top 3 bars for sale. Never mounted, no marks as in NEW. One for $90 plus shipping or all 3 for 260 plus shipping. All are LEFT LEFT LEFT side. Yes i realize they say 6390-R, they are LEFT side. PayPal verified with 100% feedback.


----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking for 2 Ear or Dog Ear Knockoffs Cutout For Chips Chrome Or Gold , If Anyone Has A Set PM Me Please Thanks


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hit up freakytales. He had a set last week


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

bigperro619 said:


> $250 shipped OG Dayton with og chips. Paypal ready


Bolt pattrn?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BATEKAS714 said:


> Looking for 2 Ear or Dog Ear Knockoffs Cutout For Chips Chrome Or Gold , If Anyone Has A Set PM Me Please Thanks


Hmu I have what you need
406-590-3137

Thanks RR


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Wicked Wayz said:


> Got these new gold 3bars up for trade. No bullets or hex please. What's out there?


Hey what's up bro what are you looking to trade shoot me a text


----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> Hit up freakytales. He had a set last week


Got Him on IG I'll Hit Him Up See What He's Got, Thanks Johnnie65


----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Hmu I have what you need
> 406-590-3137
> 
> Thanks RR


Just Sent The Text Bro, Thanks RR


----------



## davidlopez490 (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking for one 13x7 china wire wheel in the 559 area. . All chrome in good condition. .


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Need to move these, offer up! Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I got 3 72 spoke stamp ds 13x7 all Chrome one rims cracked in the back ill part them out sellem as singles msg me txt me 9703736750 located in Colorado


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

I also have a single all chrome 72 spoke 14x7 all chrome stamped


----------



## Talkn (Aug 5, 2003)

Llerenas1960s said:


> I got 3 72 spoke stamp ds 13x7 all Chrome one rims cracked in the back ill part them out sellem as singles msg me txt me 9703736750 located in Colorado


 Post some pics...


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Sixtaillights (Oct 23, 2013)

Both these in full sets up on ebay. Separate listings.


----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Again To 62SSRAG That Came Through With Those Gold Dog Ears! Now On The Hunt For REAL WHITE DAYTON FLAG Coins/Chips


----------



## lowchev 88 (Mar 29, 2015)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BATEKAS714 said:


> Thanks Again To 62SSRAG That Came Through With Those Gold Dog Ears! Now On The Hunt For REAL WHITE DAYTON FLAG Coins/Chips


Don't be fooled by the fakes from all them shysters
I've got what you need brand-new authentic hit me up!!!
406-590-3137

Thanks RR.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

BATEKAS714 said:


> Thanks Again To 62SSRAG That Came Through With Those Gold Dog Ears! Now On The Hunt For REAL WHITE DAYTON FLAG Coins/Chips


Your wheels look bad ass now. Thanks for the business!


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking for two gold nip gold hub 72 dayton Let me know what's up


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Looking for left side Dayton smooth bullet knock off..


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Ebay on that bullet


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

dirty dan said:


> Ebay on that bullet


only found right side.. no left sides.


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Need to move these, offer up! Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Sold


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

Wicked Wayz said:


> These are the last gold sets that I will be selling. Offering them up for $600 a set. All are NOS. Pm if interested.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice knocks


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


> These are the last gold sets that I will be selling. Offering them up for $600 a set. All are NOS. Pm if interested.


Damn...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

bigperro619 said:


> $250 shipped OG Dayton with og chips. Paypal ready


still got em???????


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> Looking for left side Dayton smooth bullet knock off..


Anyone?? :dunno:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> Anyone?? :dunno:


Pm sent


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Sixtaillights said:


> Both these in full sets up on ebay. Separate listings.


spinners shipped?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Gold shark cutouts?


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

They are all sold..is what i last heard


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

offer up! Hit me up 651-245-8642 Leo


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

1 left 1 right, ears are not bent just dinged from hammer marks, SOLD


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

up for grabs!! 2 lest side's


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

up for grabs


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

3 only was cut out for chips but cut all the way thru like a zenith knock off. Street condition paypal ready.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1778314
> 3 only was cut out for chips but cut all the way thru like a zenith knock off. Street condition paypal ready.


How are the ears on those right sides? Bent at all?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


> How are the ears on those right sides? Bent at


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 1778314
> 3 only was cut out for chips but cut all the way thru like a zenith knock off. Street condition paypal ready.


So-sold!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

How much


Y U H8TIN said:


> up for grabs!! 2 lest side's


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

need a set of daytons like the ones on my profile pic. 
<------------- so.cal, bakersfield preferably. 13x7 center gold daytons. gold must be in good condition.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I got 1 new chrome left side casted 3bar with chip insert. It's been sitting on the shelf since 89. $100 plus shipping


----------



## slysix (Nov 10, 2015)

ey guys one of my knockofss was stuck and when the tyre joint was rying to get it off the 2 bars have snapped off it and thers no way of getting i off now so i tryed hammer and chisel and that did nothing but fuck it more. any ideas what else could work??


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

KERN_COUNTY661 said:


> need a set of daytons like the ones on my profile pic.
> <------------- so.cal, bakersfield preferably. 13x7 center gold daytons. gold must be in good condition.


I got a set of center gold daytons bro, hit me up on a pm or call me at (818)201-4111


----------



## BATEKAS714 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking For 1 Gold Dayton Dog Ear (Doesnt Matter What Side) And 1 White Dayton Porcelain Flag Chip


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

BATEKAS714 said:


> Looking For 1 Gold Dayton Dog Ear (Doesnt Matter What Side) And 1 White Dayton Porcelain Flag Chip


You know i got you bro hit me up


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Pm sent.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

One of each style, both are new. Left sides. PM if interested


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

these are back up for trades,,,,, brand new! never installed 2.38 chip cut out
can trade up or down,,,,,,,, need 2 ADEX regular dumps, can be perfect used, or new, or other zenith knock offs?
2 are early "casted backs" 2 are raised letters. bought these about 3 to 4 years ago. dont have daytons anymore


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

Maybe a big pipe wrench will work with a cheater bar. if not get a grinder with cutting wheel and notch it but dont cut all the way through.good luck..


slysix said:


> ey guys one of my knockofss was stuck and when the tyre joint was rying to get it off the 2 bars have snapped off it and thers no way of getting i off now so i tryed hammer and chisel and that did nothing but fuck it more. any ideas what else could work??


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

MR.59 said:


> these are back up for trades,,,,, brand new! never installed 2.38 chip cut out
> can trade up or down,,,,,,,, need 2 ADEX regular dumps, can be perfect used, or new, or other zenith knock offs?
> 2 are early "casted backs" 2 are raised letters. bought these about 3 to 4 years ago. dont have daytons anymore



How much are u asking bro


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> How much are u asking bro


 wasn`t asking for money
looking to trade, but doesnt hurt to listen to cash offer,,,,, 
can trade up or down for the items i need, like your zenith swepts,,,,


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

I need a right side embedded logo 3bar. PM me if you have one


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Wicked Wayz said:


> All these singles and pairs are up for grabs. Also 2 sets of white Dayton chips. PM for more info :thumbsup:


I need one of each 3 wing, a smoothy and a recessed one.


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Pms sent. The 2 smooth top 3bars and shark fin embedded logo are now sold. Still got the others


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

Wicked Wayz said:


> I got 1 new chrome left side casted 3bar with chip insert. It's been sitting on the shelf since 89. $100 plus shipping


You still have this one?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

TOXXIC said:


> You still have this one?


Ended up completing the set


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Og porcelain ceramic chips. White with chrome. 
Used but in good shape. 
$200 shipped


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Dayton gold 3 bar for sale good condition hit me up directly for pics 432 940 4877


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Got two sets of OG 3 wing smoth tops. Lmk if anyone's interested shoot me some offers. Paypal ready and ready to ship


----------



## seppaku64 (Apr 25, 2013)

WTB (2) Chrome Dayton dog ears RIGHT side can send (1) LEFT to you if needed


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1824441
> 
> 
> Og porcelain ceramic chips. White with chrome.
> ...



Sold


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump. Anyone have 1 or 2 single embedded right side 3bars?


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone have one left embedded 3bar???


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TOXXIC said:


> Anyone have one left embedded 3bar???


I have a brand new one shoot me a text I'll send pictures
406-590-3137


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

*ROADSTAR* said:


> I have a brand new one shoot me a text I'll send pictures
> 406-590-3137


Just hit you up


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody got any 2-wing embedded Dayton knockoffs for sale?


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

...


----------



## antsmith502 (May 22, 2016)

what size r thosr


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

bigperro619 said:


> Got two sets of OG 3 wing smoth tops. Lmk if anyone's interested shoot me some offers. Paypal ready and ready to ship


PM sent


----------

